# Later generations of inbreeding



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Terrasita said


Quote:
I'm assuming the mid generation dogs were smaller, but to the standard. In the inbreeding, before the 10th generation, did they ever get smaller than the standard? What's interesting is that it appears that the later generations all have the same genes, some of which don't express themselves when 10+ generation dogs are bred to each other but do express themselves when you take the stronger generation to the weaker. So, you don't get rid of it, you just suppress it somehow.[/quote]



Precisley Terrasita. I have formed my own opinions of what happens, which I am sure would be disputed by scientific "proof" but, it is what it is. In the previous thread, I took a 10th generation female back to a 7th generation male and got 4 cleft palettes which I have not seen in any of the 9th and 10th generation crosses. There is one example to start things off.


----------

